# MOTW - lostprophet



## Alison (Sep 25, 2006)

Ask away :mrgreen:


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 25, 2006)

why lostprophet??

Oh hang on you ask me don't you


----------



## Alison (Sep 25, 2006)

Hmmmm ... because I like the little plane guy in your sig.....or because you were next on the list  

Lets see....When did you become interested in planes?


----------



## Arch (Sep 25, 2006)

so why do you like birds so much?..... are you a hard core bird fanatic like bill oddie?..... or do you just like em.... but wouldnt go as far as to want to make one a love partner?....   


I fall into the second catagory btw


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 25, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Hmmmm ... because I like the little plane guy in your sig.....or because you were next on the list
> 
> Lets see....When did you become interested in planes?


 
It's all foto-graffics fault, I sold him a lot of camera gear at a very good price   and him got me a press pass for an airshow, and when I got back I had some good photos ( for a change ) and now I get a few passes for a number of shows per year so its a free day out


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> so why do you like birds so much?..... are you a hard core bird fanatic like bill oddie?..... or do you just like em.... but wouldnt go as far as to want to make one a love partner?....
> 
> 
> I fall into the second catagory btw


 
I just like wildlife as a whole, I can probably ID about 10 birds, Robin, Blue tit just the basic stuff etc etc


----------



## Corry (Sep 25, 2006)

So....why lostprophet?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 25, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> So....why lostprophet?


 
good question  

its a name I used on *cough* another forum, I didn't know what to use and I was listening to The Lostprophets and just dropped the S.
and the fact that I work in retail means its a play on words for lost profit

boring eh??


----------



## Corry (Sep 25, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> good question
> 
> its a name I used on *cough* another forum, I didn't know what to use and I was listening to The Lostprophets and just dropped the S.
> and the fact that I work in retail means its a play on words for lost profit
> ...



 So how much profit have you lost by goofing around at your job?  



(btw, I hate working retail  )


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 25, 2006)

goofing around?? me??  never

I'm too good at my job


----------



## Corry (Sep 25, 2006)

What is it about you and otters that people like so much?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 25, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> What is it about you and otters that people like so much?


 
I think people like Otters more than me :er: 

As for me and Otters, come on just look at them they are just soooooooooooooo cute and funny, just watch them playing
http://www.hardpointphotography.fotopic.net/c1000524.html

BTW if all goes well tomorrow on my day off the forum will grind to a halt on wednesday when I post a few new threads BWHAHAHAHAHAHAAa


----------



## Corry (Sep 25, 2006)

They are cuuuuuuuuute?  



Next question: What's that smell?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 25, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> They are cuuuuuuuuute?
> 
> 
> 
> Next question: What's that smell?


 
well that'll be the boots I've been wearing for the last 2 years or if its not that I do have a septic toe on my middle leg


----------



## Corry (Sep 25, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> well that'll be the boots I've been wearing for the last 2 years *or if its not that I do have a septic toe on my middle leg*



 

 I had to read that twice to understand what I was reading!


----------



## duncanp (Sep 25, 2006)

ok pic of shoes and place  before anyone esle asks...


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 25, 2006)

Why are penguins not given equal pride of place with otters in your postings?


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 25, 2006)

What's your favourite non-alcoholic drink?


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 25, 2006)

Is it okay if Colin passes himself off as Colleen from time to time?


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 25, 2006)

Why haven't you answered any of my questions yet?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 25, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> ok pic of shoes and place  before anyone esle asks...


 
don't own any shoes just boots or trainers
what do you mean by place??
might have to wait till wednesday for photos


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 25, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Why are penguins not given equal pride of place with otters in your postings?


 
they are evil


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 25, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> What's your favourite non-alcoholic drink?


 
ice cold water


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 25, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Is it okay if Colin passes himself off as Colleen from time to time?


 
  you'd better ask him / her


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 25, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Why haven't you answered any of my questions yet?


 
because your not paying me enough


----------



## Alison (Sep 25, 2006)

Do you like pickles?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 25, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Do you like pickles?


 
No I have a mortal fear of them apart from the one called Anna I once met at a funfair


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 25, 2006)

You're obviously a standup comic in your 'off' time. What's your stagename?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 25, 2006)

Are you afraid of spiders/flies/slugs,snails etc?


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 25, 2006)

Poppy, or Libby, and why?

(Can't lob you _all_ easy questions...)


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 25, 2006)

How much web hosting space do you think is currently in use around the world?


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Sep 25, 2006)

Don't blame me - but I have two questions.
1) What do you see in 'Line Dancing?'
2) Where does the fluff come from that you find in your belly button?


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Sep 25, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> You're obviously a standup comic in your 'off' time. What's your stagename?


 
He won't tell you so I will

It's Dorris:er:


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Sep 25, 2006)

Why have you got a tattoo of a large lady on your back and Portsmouth Dockyard on your chest?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 25, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Are you afraid of spiders/flies/slugs,snails etc?


cant stand spiders FREAKS Aliens if you ask me


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 25, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Poppy, or Libby, and why?
> 
> (Can't lob you _all_ easy questions...)


Poppy, she's a redhead


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 25, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> How much web hosting space do you think is currently in use around the world?


about 7 square inches or 96 rubber chickens


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 25, 2006)

Ahhh  Mr Willmott I was wondering what gems you'd come up with 

Line Dancing? get real
I dont have a belly button
As for tattoos, better that than a number 9 lowrider

BTW foto-graffic works at Reading Buses so if you want a guided tour just PM him


----------



## chris82 (Sep 25, 2006)

damm,I was gonna ask you that one about poppy, i totaly agree though.


----------



## Corry (Sep 25, 2006)

You always seem to be giving away free stuff.....

...so, when are you gonna give away a free Canon 30D?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 25, 2006)

For DuncanP 
im getting worried about you, people will be talking about your shoe fettish

anyhow


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 25, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> You always seem to be giving away free stuff.....
> 
> ...so, when are you gonna give away a free Canon 30D?



Hahaha well when Canon send me a free 500mm F4 is USM L lens i'll buy you one


----------



## chris82 (Sep 25, 2006)

what free stuff are you always giving away
why havent you offerd me any
why did oby one kanoby let darth vader kill him


----------



## Corry (Sep 25, 2006)

chris82 said:
			
		

> what free stuff are you always giving away
> why havent you offerd me any
> why did oby one kanoby let darth vader kill him



He did offer.  He starts threads with titles like "FREE GOODIES!".   There's one right now on the main page in OT.


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 25, 2006)

chris82 said:
			
		

> what free stuff are you always giving away
> why havent you offerd me any
> why did oby one kanoby let darth vader kill him


you need to of posted over 320 posts for FREE GOODIES

shame you missed out on Poppy's old Utterly Butterly flightsuit

he let Darth Vader kill him because IT WAS IN THE SCRIPT


----------



## chris82 (Sep 25, 2006)

What do you mean script?
star wars is real?


----------



## chris82 (Sep 25, 2006)

WHO got poppys old flight suit
was it washed


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 25, 2006)

chris82 said:
			
		

> WHO got poppys old flight suit
> was it washed


FOTO-GRAFFIC won it and has been known to wear it whilst taking bus spotters around Reading bus depot


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 25, 2006)

What kinda music do you like to listen to?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 25, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> What kinda music do you like to listen to?


Well... (grabbing a handfull of CDs)

Pearl Jam
Alice in Chains
Blink182
The Cure
Lacuna Coil
Funeral for a friend
manic street preachers
placebo
alanis morissette
Goo Goo Dolls
Portishead
feeder
faith no more
soulfly

and some you probaby wouldnt expect to like

joss stone
the prodigy
katy rose
chicane
*cough* avril lavigne
sigur ros
orbital
*very loud cough* Genesis

so as you can see im about folk music I mean metal


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 25, 2006)

oh some group called THE LOSTPROPHETS I just thought if they are named after me they might be alright


----------



## mad_malteaser (Sep 25, 2006)

Is Reading really that close to Purgatory? I thought it was in Essex, about 5 minutes drive from my house to be precise.


----------



## V.Alonso (Sep 25, 2006)

#1: any pets?

#2: traditional pic of the fridge..


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 25, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> oh some group called THE LOSTPROPHETS I just thought if they are named after me they might be alright


 
:er: 

Anyone else??


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 26, 2006)

mad_malteaser said:
			
		

> Is Reading really that close to Purgatory? I thought it was in Essex, about 5 minutes drive from my house to be precise.


Very VERY close
Im beginning to think there are more than one, ever been to Ipswitch?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 26, 2006)

V.Alonso said:
			
		

> #1: any pets?
> 
> #2: traditional pic of the fridge..


Pets: No, unless you count my camera

Your have to wait for pics


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 26, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> :er:
> 
> Anyone else??


YES


----------



## duncanp (Sep 26, 2006)

why are you on so early???


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 26, 2006)

So who is your best day off tour guide?
(remeber you can be left on the side of the motorway!!!)


----------



## GoM (Sep 26, 2006)

What's better, LP before or after their metaphorical musical castration?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 26, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> why are you on so early???


woke up feeling rough and couldnt get back to sleep


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 26, 2006)

Hoppy said:
			
		

> So who is your best day off tour guide?
> (remeber you can be left on the side of the motorway!!!)


well...
tim9g drives a death trap

ray has a nice big 4x4

Mr D has a Merc CLS55

and you have better taste in music... and your picking me up in 30 mins


you!


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 26, 2006)

GoM said:
			
		

> What's better, LP before or after their metaphorical musical castration?


the 1st two albums, still not sure about the 3rd one


----------



## morydd (Sep 26, 2006)

What's your favorite aircraft to photograph? (And can you post some photos of it?)


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 26, 2006)

morydd said:
			
		

> What's your favorite aircraft to photograph? (And can you post some photos of it?)


the P~51 Mustang


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 26, 2006)

Jets or Props?
B1 or B2?


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 26, 2006)

What WERE you trying to do to that deer today???


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 26, 2006)

Hoppy said:
			
		

> Jets or Props?
> B1 or B2?


Props

never seen a B2 so has to be a Lancer B1B


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 26, 2006)

Hoppy said:
			
		

> What WERE you trying to do to that deer today???


you keep your mouth shut. thats between me and Dotty


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 26, 2006)

When you eat oreos, do you crunch 'em, or unscrew 'em and lick the centre?


----------



## duncanp (Sep 26, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> When you eat oreos, do you crunch 'em, or unscrew 'em and lick the centre?



they're not that common over here....


do you th ink this is a good excuse to spam, due to the fact you dont answer more that one question in a post


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Sep 26, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> FOTO-GRAFFIC won it and has been known to wear it whilst taking bus spotters around Reading bus depot


 
I am working on a act where instead of wing walking we do it on the top of a bus - now it may not be as exciting as the Utterly Butts but when the light catches the costume half-way down the Bath Rd well it dose things to you. A pair of Number 9's in formation and a pair of 17's going full tilt with members of the formation walking team parading up and down the upper deck.......................................................



'be still my beating Heart'


yes he does do Line dancing - don't let him off the hook come people I have outed him - ask him about his costumes - his moves - his boots - His collection of Coutry and Western Classics by the Sons of the West (Hartlepool) Brass Band - don't let him deflect you with talk of Poppy's costume or trips round Reading in an open top bus. :greenpbl: :greenpbl: :greenpbl: :greenpbl: :greenpbl: :greenpbl: :greenpbl:


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Sep 26, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> well...
> tim9g drives a death trap
> 
> ray has a nice big 4x4
> ...


 
I don't believe I am reading this - that's blatent jingoism - I always play your favorites in the car - you gave me a copy of Line dancing for the mentally insane greatest Hits Volume 3.

Hoppy did you get a picture of this deer today? -
it wasn't a big Otter by any chance or maybe a deer dressed as an Otter just to get in one of his photo's and posted on here to be told how bloody cute it is - well I can do cute as you both well know

and while we are on the subject why do you now have a Kinder Egg as your logo?  You're not going back to that Humping Dumpty fetish are you?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 26, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> When you eat oreos, do you crunch 'em, or unscrew 'em and lick the centre?


WHAT?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 26, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> do you th ink this is a good excuse to spam, due to the fact you dont answer more that one question in a post


im not on the net at home BUT someone near me has and my PSP has wifi but it cant copy n paste hense 1 reply per question

and I want to overtake you in postcounts


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 26, 2006)

Now look here Ray, Dotty the Deer and myself are just friends.
I'll post all my new shots when im at work tomorrow so the truth can be seen by all


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 26, 2006)

What did you have for brekkie?
What celebrity do you hate?
If you could live anywhere else, where would it be?
What place(s) is/are at the top of your list of where you'd like to travel?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 26, 2006)

Antarctican wrote

What did you have for brekkie?
*nothing*

What celebrity do you hate?
*tom cruise*

If you could live anywhere else, where would it be?
*west highlands*

What place(s) is/are at the top of your list of where you'd like to travel?
*easter island*


----------



## NoteGraphics (Sep 26, 2006)

It's wierd ya know.. having read this forum thread it's almost like... I've met you...

Strange stuff.


----------



## shoedumas (Sep 26, 2006)

What inspired you to become a photographer?

AND

In your opinion, what is your best picture of all time?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 27, 2006)

NoteGraphics said:
			
		

> It's wierd ya know.. having read this forum thread it's almost like... I've met you...
> 
> Strange stuff.


 
I find that hard to believe, I mean where would we ever meet???


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 27, 2006)

shoedumas said:
			
		

> What inspired you to become a photographer?
> 
> AND
> 
> In your opinion, what is your best picture of all time?


 
Being on anti-depressants and not wanting to be on them any longer made me take up photography ( for real ) I wasn't having a good time and just got myself a camera and got hook, on photography not anti-depressants


best photo...... not sure really 

best landscape would probably be this shot of Barmouth






Best aviation shot would be a shot of a Sea Harrier going up the ramp at RNAS Yeovilton at a press day, I've got better shots but for me this was a bit of a special day.





best wild life would be ( no surprise ) an Otter


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 27, 2006)

FOTO-GRAFFIC said:
			
		

> Hoppy did you get a picture of this deer today? -
> it wasn't a big Otter by any chance or maybe a deer dressed as an Otter just to get in one of his photo's and posted on here to be told how bloody cute it is - well I can do cute as you both well know


 
The authorities made us sign a document stating that we are NEVER allowed to talk or print anything about what LP was trying to do with the otters, before we were allowed to leave!!!!   :lmao: (otters line dancing, indeed.) OOPS! the delete buttons broke!:er:


----------



## zombiekilla (Sep 27, 2006)

If you were a superhero what would you be called and what would your super power be? 
What is your favorite food to make/have made for you?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 27, 2006)

zombiekilla3k said:
			
		

> If you were a superhero what would you be called and what would your super power be?
> What is your favorite food to make/have made for you?


 
cool!!

I'd be Oyster Sexer Man and I'd have to power to sex Oysters at a distance of 20 miles


Favorite food = cheese & ham sandwich


----------



## chris82 (Sep 27, 2006)

So now ive reached 320 posts,can I have free stuff


----------



## chris82 (Sep 27, 2006)

why do you run away from girls


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 27, 2006)

chris82 said:
			
		

> So now ive reached 320 posts,can I have free stuff


 
I'll PM you when I next post a thread with *FREE GOODIES*




			
				chris82 said:
			
		

> why do you run away from girls


 
They run away from me, I think its because I'm so damn sexy


----------



## Rob (Sep 27, 2006)

Ten questions from Rob:

1. What's a Lutra lutra?
2. On a wet tuesday in November, what shutter speed is needed to freeze a 500mph fly-by at 400mm at f8 at 400ISO?
3. How on earth did you stumble across Icelandic post-rock?
4. What's the geekiest thing you've done recently?
5. Where's that 1D you promised me!?
6. What drink will you choose at the next meetup?
7. Do you have a CB radio when you're out shooting the aeroplanes?
8. When's the new EOS 3D coming out with 16MP, weatherproofing, ff sensor and 12fps?
9. Have you ever had initimate personal relations of a carnal nature with a cheerleader?
10. How long have you been doing/interested in photography for?

Rob


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 27, 2006)

Ten questions from Rob:

1. What's a Lutra lutra?
*Pass and im not even gonna google it*

2. On a wet tuesday in November, what shutter speed is needed to freeze a 500mph fly-by at 400mm at f8 at 400ISO?
*if its a prop plane than 125th of a sec that way you get prop blur and makes sure IS mode is set to 2*
*if its a jet then anything above 500th will do*

3. How on earth did you stumble across Icelandic post-rock?
*did I?? when was this??*

4. What's the geekiest thing you've done recently?
*opened my pc and hoovered it out*

5. Where's that 1D you promised me!?
*you not got that yet?? bloody royal mail*

6. What drink will you choose at the next meetup?
*london pride*

7. Do you have a CB radio when you're out shooting the aeroplanes?
*god no!! I've seen people like that and I've even taken photos of THEM  *

8. When's the new EOS 3D coming out with 16MP, weatherproofing, ff sensor and 12fps?
*3D?? not allowed to say, sorry  *

9. Have you ever had initimate personal relations of a carnal nature with a cheerleader?
*no but i'm working on it*

10. How long have you been doing/interested in photography for?
*started in about 1993 give or take a year, got meself a Canon AV1*


----------



## panzershreck (Sep 27, 2006)

if a dog can fly, then does he dump on red cars? or green cars?

if you take down your christmas lights and christmas tree before christmas, then should you put them up again after christmas?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 27, 2006)

panzershreck said:
			
		

> if a dog can fly, then does he dump on red cars? or green cars?
> 
> if you take down your christmas lights and christmas tree before christmas, then should you put them up again after christmas?


 
green cars because Hoppy has a green car

only if its a wednesday


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 27, 2006)

do you prefer TV or Movies or Neither/Both...  

Unless Neither, what are your favorite shows/movies?


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 27, 2006)

Hokey Pokey or the Macarena?

Electric Slide or the Chicken Dance? 

or all of the above?


----------



## JohnMF (Sep 27, 2006)

what's the most embarressing thing thats ever happened to you on a date?


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 27, 2006)

(^^^ Oooh, good one JohnMF!)

PS or Elements?
Tongue tied or a talker?
Punctual or always running late?
Chicken or beef?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 27, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> do you prefer TV or Movies or Neither/Both...
> 
> Unless Neither, what are your favorite shows/movies?


TV

fav TV
family guy, big cat diary & my name is earl

MOVIES
twin town
underworld 1&2
bourne supremacy
thirteen
the crow
the life of brian


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 27, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> Hokey Pokey or the Macarena?
> 
> Electric Slide or the Chicken Dance?
> 
> or all of the above?



well if Sepultura was doing a cover version then it would have to be CHICKEN DANCE


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 27, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> what's the most embarressing thing thats ever happened to you on a date?


nothing. boring but true


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 27, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> PS or Elements?
> Tongue tied or a talker?
> Punctual or always running late?
> Chicken or beef?


PS just cant stand Elements

im a bit on the quiet side, 7 years of being bullied at school kicked any confidence out of me

never late, always early

chicken


----------



## zombiekilla (Sep 27, 2006)

If you were an 80s pop star who would you be?
Have you ever faked sick?
Have you ever made a prank phone call? Details?
What is your perfect pizza?
Would you ever get a tattoo?
Have you ever seen a dead body?
What is one thing scientists should invent?
If yo ucould change your name, what would you change it to?
Do you make wishes on shooting stars?
Do you prefer british or american spelling of words?


----------



## duncanp (Sep 27, 2006)

im beggining to think that you are popular... :hertz:


----------



## doenoe (Sep 27, 2006)

are you popular?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 27, 2006)

1) What is &#8220;DO&#8221; stand for & dose on Canon lenses.

2) Also what is the different between the 400mm f4 DO IS USM and 400mm f5.6L USM


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 27, 2006)

Also will a new version of the 35-300mm L-class zoom be out soon?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 27, 2006)

If you were an 80s pop star who would you be?
*madness*
Have you ever faked sick?
*no*
Have you ever made a prank phone call? Details?
*tons! always phoning up camerashops asking for stupid things like a 110 back for a blad etc*

Would you ever get a tattoo?
*no*
Have you ever seen a dead body?
*no*
What is one thing scientists should invent?
*time machine*
If yo ucould change your name, what would you change it to?
*John Omally*


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 27, 2006)

Do you make wishes on shooting stars?
*never seen one*
Do you prefer british or american spelling of words?
*british*


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 27, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> im beggining to think that you are popular... :hertz:


nah its all done with mirrors


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 27, 2006)

doenoe said:
			
		

> are you popular?


hell no


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 27, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> 1) What is DO stand for & do on Canon lenses.
> 
> 2) Also what is the different between the 400mm f4 DO IS USM and 400mm f5.6L USM


DO means diffractive optics.
its the same as the lens on a lighthouse

difference is about 7x the cost. DO also means the lens is about 30% smaller and lighter


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 27, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Also will a new version of the 35-300mm L-class zoom be out soon?


if you mean the 35-350mm then the replacement is 28-300mm IS which came out about 2years ago

no new lenses at photokina but have heard new body due November at the tradeshow in Japan
prob 1ds mk2n or mk3


----------



## zombiekilla (Sep 27, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> *madness*


:heart:


----------



## JohnMF (Sep 27, 2006)

if you could be in the Guiness Book of Records for holding one record, what would it be and why?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 27, 2006)

What car would you like to drive for a day?

If you had the opportunity, would you rather ride in a military helicopter or military plane and which one?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 27, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> if you could be in the Guiness Book of Records for holding one record, what would it be and why?


I already am. I hold the record for must number of views of a PHOTO thread on TPF!

Dont believe me?

do a search for "otter" from memory its over 20,000 views


Id like to hold the record for number of marshmellows up my nose


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 27, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> What car would you like to drive for a day?
> 
> If you had the opportunity, would you rather ride in a military helicopter or military plane and which one?


I dont drive so cars mean nothing to me but if I had to pick then an original beattle

 I HATE FLYING

plane and it would have to be the Lockheed SR71 "blackbird" 2012mph new york to london in 2.5hours and included slowing down twice to mid-air refuel


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 27, 2006)

Are you left handed, right handed or ambidextrous? 

Do right handed individuals have an advantage over lefties when it comes to photography because of the location of the shutter-release button? why or why not?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 27, 2006)

Do you know Mel the Leica specialists of Las Vegas?  Do you know what I am taking about?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 28, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> Are you left handed, right handed or ambidextrous?
> 
> Do right handed individuals have an advantage over lefties when it comes to photography because of the location of the shutter-release button? why or why not?


right handed

never had any left handed customers say anything so I guess not


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 28, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Do you know Mel the Leica specialists of Las Vegas?  Do you know what I am taking about?


not heard of them.

theres a few in the UK.
I keep Leica Binoculars and Scopes and the odd digi cam at work. we get the odd used III, M and R4  from time to time


----------



## chris82 (Sep 28, 2006)

sweet!!cheers for the...a...ahem,guitar playing material:salute: I salute you.
How did you get the chance to do that shoot.


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 28, 2006)

chris82 said:
			
		

> sweet!!cheers for the...a...ahem,guitar playing material:salute: I salute you.
> How did you get the chance to do that shoot.


 

 

well I have friends in high places, HIGH PLACES!! get it??    

my mate got me a press pass so I help him out for the day


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 28, 2006)

Are you a pilot?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 28, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Are you a pilot?


 
you gotta be joking, I hate flying!!!! ale:  we are talking The Exorcist style vomiting


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 28, 2006)

Has anyone ask how old you are?  If not how old are you?

 riverboat pilot.


----------



## duncanp (Sep 28, 2006)

what was you first ever camera?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 28, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Has anyone ask how old you are? If not how old are you?
> 
> riverboat pilot.


 
I have been asked how old I am and im OLD well I feel it. I'm 35 ( from memory )




			
				duncanp said:
			
		

> what was you first ever camera?


 
My first ever camera was a Canon AV1 + sigma zoom that kept falling in half, the first of MANY


----------



## duncanp (Sep 28, 2006)

falling in half


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 28, 2006)

yeah but it still worked!! One of the screws kept unscrewing itself. I think its was haunted


----------



## duncanp (Sep 28, 2006)

ooooh


----------



## chris82 (Sep 29, 2006)

what would be a good entry level digital camera for me to rob.i mean buy?
how much will it set me back?(in pounds not dollars)
when will I will I be famous?
Is this the way to armarillo?
Will poppy be there?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 29, 2006)

what would be a good entry level digital camera for me to rob.i mean buy?
*if your after a dSLR then I'd say the EOS 350 or the newer 400D*
*if you want a compact then the PENTAX S7 is ggod*

how much will it set me back?(in pounds not dollars)
*350D + 18-55 £479*
*400D + 18-55 £550 ( from memory )*

when will I will I be famous?
*I thought you was*

Is this the way to armarillo?
*no, no, no turn back and take the 5th left then carry on past the tree with the owl*

Will poppy be there?
*she's been waiting for about 4 hours now*


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 29, 2006)

We have BBC America do you have PBS Britain?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 29, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> We have BBC America do you have PBS Britain?


 
no I went to a Doctors about it, he gave me some cream and it cleared up after 5 days


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 29, 2006)

Do you have any siblings?
Are your parents still alive?


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 29, 2006)

Have you ever:
golfed?
canoed?
camped?
been arrested?
skied?
skated
rollerbladed


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 29, 2006)

Have you ever been mistaken for someone famous?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 29, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Do you have any siblings?
> Are your parents still alive?


 
Your joking right?? I mean you've met me why on earth would my parents want more like me  

Yes they are still alive


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 29, 2006)

Antarctican wrote

Have you ever:

golfed?
*only crazy golf*

canoed?
*no, can't swim*

camped?
*oh yes*

been arrested?
*no :bigangel: *

skied?
*no*

skated
*yeah well no, spent more time on me backside than on my feet*

rollerbladed
*no, see above *


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 29, 2006)

What's "crazy golf"?  Is that mini-golf?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 29, 2006)

Do you own a Norwegian army shirt? (Norgie)


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 29, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Have you ever been mistaken for someone famous?


when I was about 19 my mates sister thought I was the guy in LOSTBOYS who worked in the comic shop


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 29, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> What's "crazy golf"?  Is that mini-golf?


whats mini golf?

crazy is is is well crazy

oh watch Happy Gilmore, its the bit where he attacks the hole with a clown


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 29, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Do you own a Norwegian army shirt? (Norgie)


no. well dont think so not heard of one


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 29, 2006)

Three cheers for Anty !!

If it wasnt for her I would of only been asked about 20 questions


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 29, 2006)

Anty is just nosey though!


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 29, 2006)

^^ True! And I'm not asking any more, cuz Lostprophet has already waaaaay surpassed the number of posts on his MOTW thread as I got on mine (like, by DOUBLE!  ) 

(*sniffle* Nobody loves me.)


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 29, 2006)

:hug::


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 29, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> ^^ True! And I'm not asking any more, cuz Lostprophet has already waaaaay surpassed the number of posts on his MOTW thread as I got on mine (like, by DOUBLE!  )
> 
> (*sniffle* Nobody loves me.)


Colin does and so does Ollie.

and for me ... well :hugs:


----------



## duncanp (Oct 1, 2006)

one more day of stardom for you...


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 1, 2006)

well theres only been about 10 people asking questions so I think I got a long way to go before stardom


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 1, 2006)

What is the longest time you've ever been an active member of a forum & which one was it?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 1, 2006)

Do you build/upgrade/repair your own computer or buy another/get a shop to repair it when it goes wrong?


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 1, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> What is the longest time you've ever been an active member of a forum & which one was it?


in a way this one, well in number of posts.

was active on DPreview until I got death threats, I posted the wrong link and you cant edit your posts.

and I was on a canon forum but left after a meetup when the only 2 people that showed were me and my mate

in on a few aviation forums to find out whats at airshows


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 1, 2006)

will you be eating a traditional Sunday Roast today, if so, will it be roast beef, chicken, lamb or pork?


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 1, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Do you build/upgrade/repair your own computer or buy another/get a shop to repair it when it goes wrong?


never had one go wrong...yet

I upgrade bits but not much

still using my AMD 2000xp with 512mb ram. it can handle 400mb TIFFs in CS2 so it'll dingdangdo for me


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 10, 2008)

JohnMF said:


> will you be eating a traditional Sunday Roast today, if so, will it be roast beef, chicken, lamb or pork?



well I've given it some thought  just over 14 months and I think I'll be having cheese on toast


----------



## hawkeye (Jan 10, 2008)

How does your mind process so much at once?


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 10, 2008)

It's a skill


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2008)

I've heard it called many things but never that.


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 10, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> well I've given it some thought  just over 14 months and I think I'll be having cheese on toast



an excellent choice sir


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 12, 2008)

good morning everyone


----------



## Corry (Jan 12, 2008)

*mutters under breath*  ....buncha weirdos....


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 12, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> good morning everyone



good evening to you


----------

